# Kodak Brownie No.3



## smithdan (Mar 23, 2013)

This one has been following me around since the late 70's.




another dusty junk store rescue, but apart from some dings in the corners it works and still has the carrying strap.

No film available, could tape a cut down sheet in there but never quite got around to fiddling that much in total dark.

used a piece of Ilford MG paper instead. Stuff works out at around ISO 1.  Shutter on this one probably a slow 1/30, smallest aperature looks like f16 or thereabouts.

Light today flat and stable.  Meter said 1 sec,  tried a few longer times but as usual the old Goose is right. 

Pretty scruffy image but a picture from the old box nevertheless....




print developed usual, scanned, reversed, inverted and adjusted in PSE


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 23, 2013)

Now that is very cool!


----------



## smithdan (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Rick, think I can coax somethng decent out of this one given the right light conditions.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 23, 2013)

Agreed. It could sure be a fun project.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey,hey hey! Pretty cool! You are resourceful and dedicated! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2013)

Good lord.   I have a No. Model B (looks basically identical) in my display case: it never occurred to me to try anything with it.   It seems as sturdy and basically clean inside as the next everyday 100 year old camera.   

Great job with this!


----------



## smithdan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody.  This also model B but no date of manufacture code, at least can't find one.  any idea terri, this one has a wood case, thinking around mid to late 'teens.

....and hey,  just gotta try them all!   ....and find more..


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 24, 2013)

I like the Brownies!


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2013)

smithdan said:


> Thanks everybody.  This also model B but no date of manufacture code, at least can't find one.  any idea terri, this one has a wood case, thinking around mid to late 'teens.
> 
> ....and hey,  just gotta try them all!   ....and find more..


Mine doesn't have a particular date of manufacture either, just stamped on the inside with what I believe is the patent date of 1909.   You have a wood case?   Wow.   Mine came unboxed, not much wear around the edges - the typical hard cardboard/metal combo of the day.   I looked at it again; while the body looks pretty clean, I don't think anything is shooting through that lens...pooh.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this, I've been thinking about trying something similar with direct positive paper (with a subject with no lettering or signs I suppose that will work upside down and backwards!). I have box Brownies that take 120 film, but with the larger ones and a 100 year old 'pocket' Kodak that's bigger than a brick (and I don't know whose pocket it would fit in) that take 116 film I'd like to try the process you used.


----------

